# FR: Give it to him/her



## Charlie Parker

_Donne-le-lui_ would be used, I think, in both cases, which presents difficulties to anglophones. My students have trouble with this. I might say to a volunteer who is keeping a record. _Donne-lui un point. _I give group points for participation in French class. I point to the student who has won a point for his/her group. I might need to say "No, to her" or "No, not to her, to him." I wonder how francophones distinguish. Could we say (and be grammatically correct) things like:

_Donne le point à elle pas à lui_

_Donne-lui un point. Oui à elle._
_...Non, pardon, je voulais dire à lui (_Sorry, I meant to him)

Or, if we are playing a game and one student has to say something to another.

_Dis à lui/à elle._

Are these constructions possible in French. Merci d'avance

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## renaudr

Hi Charlie,


> _Donne le point à elle pas à lui_
> 
> _Donne-lui un point. Oui à elle._
> _...Non, pardon, je voulais dire à lui (_Sorry, I meant to him)




_Dis le  lui/à elle.

_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beacoup renaudre, mais est-ce qu'on utilise les traits d'union ?

_Dis-le-lui. _This could mean "Say it to him" or "Say it to her"
_Dis-le à lui._ "Say it to him."
_Dis-le à elle. _"Say it to her." 
Thank you for being patient with me. I just want to be sure I'm getting this absolutely right.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hello

.





> I might need to say "No, to her" or "No, not to her, to him."


 It would be "non, pas à elle", "non, pas à elle, à lui".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Punky Zoè, mais les constructions _Dis-le à lui ou dis-le à elle _sont-elles grammaticalement correctes ?


----------



## VanOo

Grammaticalement, je ne vois pas règle qu'il l'empêcherait...

On dit bien:
_Dis le à Pierre...

_Mais oralement, j'uilise toujours _dis-le lui. _Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais _dis-le à lui _me gêne à l'oreille...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Pardon tout le monde. Je rencontre la même difficulté avec _donner quelque chose à quelqu'un. _Par exemple, pour préciser, est-ce que je peux dire ? _Donne-le à lui ou donne-le à elle._


----------



## Punky Zoé

Charlie Parker said:


> _Dis-le-lui. _This could mean "Say it to him" or "Say it to her"
> _Dis-le à lui._ "Say it to him." _Dis-le à elle. _"Say it to her." I don't think it is grammatically correct without a comma, but we do say it, often by showing the girl ou the boy. We may say it to insist on the right person : "dis-le*,* à lui (or à elle)


----------



## VanOo

Même problème... _Donne-le à lui_ est la construction logique (donne-le à ton frère...) mais on utilise toujours _donne-le lui_.

Je pense que c'est même une faute (à l'écrit comme à l'oral), mais je suis incapable de te dire pourquoi.

Par contre, if you are showing the girl, you have to use: _donne le à lui, là. Donne le lui, là _has not the same sense. 

I hope I could help you.


----------



## BillyTheBanana

moonlet said:


> "Donne-le à *elle*"


Donne-le-lui.


----------



## moonlet

Yes, I know you can say "Donne-le-lui", but are you saying that it is absoultely unheard of to ever say "Donne-le à elle"? I was under the impression that they were equivalent. (I actually had a hard time thinking of sentences where "elle" was actually used as an object (rather than being expressed as "la" or "l'" earlier in the sentence, but I really thought "Donne-le à elle" was an acceptable thing to say!)

(And in any case, it's got to be a heck of a lot better to say "Donne-le à elle" than "Donne-le à sa", LOL -- people will at least know what you are talking about, rather than wondering who this person named "Sa" is, hehe.


----------



## Lizoo

The only time I have *ever* heard "Donne-le à elle" is in the context "Donne-le à elle, pas à lui". "Donne-le-lui" is preferable by far.


----------



## moonlet

OK, thank you very much. 

I still feel like I'm just sure I've heard "Donne-le à moi", but maybe I've only heard it said (incorrectly) by myself, LOL! (It can be hard when your main way of keeping your second language going is by talking to yourself--there's no one to correct you!)


----------



## prk14

In what case would one use "donne le lui" vs "donne le a lui"?  I'm trying to put my thumb on the grammar rule that dictates the proper use.  Thanks!


----------



## Charlie Parker

You could find this in any basic grammar book. There will be a section or lesson on the order of pronouns. Here's a page that will help you. Let me explain a little. "Give the book to Robert." would be _Donne le livre à Robert. _You can replace the book with a pronoun. "Give it to Robert." _Donne-le à Robert. _Then you can replace "to Robert" with another pronoun "Give it to him" _Donne-le-lui. _The problem for us English speakers is that the indirect pronoun _lui _can be masculine or feminine. It can mean either "to him" or "to her." That creates an ambiguity that the context usually clears up. I don't think you should actually say (or write) _Donne-le à lui. _I think it would be better to say _Donne-le-lui _and then if you need to specify, add _à lui _or _​à elle._


----------



## Nicomon

atHello,

In answer to prk 14 - and by the way, welcome back to the forum  - the difference I can see is this. 

The first part just confirms Charlie's explanation. 

_Robert/Susy needs this grammar book / Your little brother/sister wants to play with that toy = 
- Give it to him/her = donne-le-lui _(context will tell if « lui » is feminine or masculine)

_Who should I give the book to? =_ _
= Give it to him/her (over there) = donne-le à lui/à elle (là)_ ... pointing to the person

But then instead of _à lui/à elle_, I think we would usually say the person's first name. 
Or say something like : _c'est à lui/elle que tu devrais le donner.

_I wish I had more talent at explaining rules. Are there any grammarians in the room?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Nico. Alors, j'avais tort de penser que la forme _donne-le à lui / à elle _était incorrecte. Cela se dit en français même si d'autres expressions sont préférable. J'aime bien ta solution _C'est à lui que tu devrais le donner. _Ai-je raison de croire qu'on peut dire _Donne-le-lui, à lui _? Ou bien _Donne-le-lui. Non, pas à elle. Je voulais dire à lui, à Johnny. _? J'espère ne pas avoir brouillé les pistes.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> [...]Ai-je raison de croire qu'on peut dire *Donne-le-lui, à lui ?* Ou bien _Donne-le-lui. Non, pas à elle. Je voulais dire à lui, à Johnny. _? J'espère ne pas avoir brouillé les pistes.


 À mon avis, oui, si tu veux vraiment insister. Mais il y a d'autres façons d'insister. 

À ce sujet, je te réfère à ce vieux fil d'un certain Charlie Parker (tu connais? ) d'où j'avoue avoir extrait la suggestion de mon post précédent. Voir le #4.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Ah c'est la vieillure qui me guette. J'oublie mes propres fils. Il me semblait bien avoir déjà posé une question similaire, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvée.


----------

